# Rohre verkleben? oder wie?



## Carlo (30. Juni 2013)

Hallo zusammen,

als ich vor Jahren den Teich gemacht habe, benutzte ich für den Zulauf und Rücklauf des Filters den bekannten schwarzen Spiralschlauch. Da dieser mittlerweile sehr hart geworden ist will ich ihn austauschen.

Die Strecke der Rohre geht ca. 4Meter im Boden (in 30-40cm Tiefe) zum Haus

für mich gibt es 3Möglichkeiten:

1.) Ich benutze Führungsrohre und ziehe den Spiralschlauch durch.>>>Vorteil: der Schlauch ist dann in paar Jahren leicht auszutauschen.

2.) ich nehme die PVC-Rohre und verklebe diese wie üblich mit PVC-Kleber

oder

3.) ich nehme die grauen oder roten HT-Rohre mit Dichtlippe.

Bei Lösung 2und 3 habe ich bedenken mit der Dichtheit wegen der Temperatur/Ausdehnung  im Sommer/Winter.
Die Rohre mit Dichtlippe sind wahrscheinlich auch nur für den Rücklauf geeignet und nicht für den Zulauf.oder?
Erzählt mal wie Ihr es gemacht habt, ob es irgendwann Probleme gab oder auf was ich achten soll.

Schon mal Danke für eure Info's

Carlo


----------



## Boxerfan (30. Juni 2013)

*AW: Rohre verkleben? oder wie?*

Die roten KG Rohre sind für den Zulauf genauso geeignet wie für den Rücklauf .Unterirdisch würde ich die roten KG Rohre nehmen, die sind für unterirdische Verlegung geeignet. Die grauen HD sind nicht so Druckbeständig. (Ich gehe jetzt von 80 cm Frosttiefe aus). Nur dabei auf Fließrichtung achten


----------



## Michael H (30. Juni 2013)

*AW: Rohre verkleben? oder wie?*

Hallo 
Sollte mit Variante 2 auch gehen , die verklebten PVC Rohre halten doch bis 10 bar . Da du nur Durchfluss hättest sehe ich da kein Problem .

Wäre aber um einiges Teurer wie KG Rohr . HT Rohr würde ich nicht in den Boden legen , schon allein von der Wandstärke ...


----------



## Carlo (25. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Rohre verkleben? oder wie?*

Hallo Michael,

die halten schon bis 10bar....aber ich habe gelesen das die Minustemperaturen nicht so vertragen......irgendwas von max -10°C oder sogar 0°C (finde die Angaben gerade nicht).

Habe nun HT-Rohre verlegt und in diese kommen die Schwarzen Wellschläuche>>>>>somit in Zukunft immer austauschbar.

So gefällt mir das.

Gruß
Carlo


----------



## Michael H (25. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Rohre verkleben? oder wie?*

Jetzt haste zwar HT genommen aber wenn du sowieso noch Schläuche einziehst ist das auch eine Gute Lösung .
PE Rohr ist doch auch Frostsicher oder ...?


----------



## Carlo (25. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Rohre verkleben? oder wie?*

Hi Michael,

HT ist billiger,.....aber wie du bemerkt hast sind es eben nur Führungsrohre.

Die Rohre beim ersten Teichbau habe ich direkt im Sandbett im Boden verbuddelt und die sind nun nicht so einfach zu tauschen.


Diese Variante ist für das Tauschen von Rohren die in die Jahre gekommen sind ideal.

Gruß Carlo


----------



## Patrick K (25. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Rohre verkleben? oder wie?*

Hallo 

 ähhhmmm KG Rohr ist auch PVC  und läst sich auch problemlos verkleben

Gruss Patrick


----------



## Michael H (25. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Rohre verkleben? oder wie?*

Und das funktioniert dann mit dem normalen PVC Kleber bei KG . Hmmmm wieder was dazu gelernt


----------



## RKurzhals (25. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Rohre verkleben? oder wie?*

Hallo,
ich kann den Meinungen nur zustimmen. KG-Rohr ist stabil gegen äußere (Druck)belastung. Das ist der Hauptunterschied zu dem HT-Rohr. Der zweite Unterschied zwischen beiden Typen ist die gerne vergessene Tatsache, dass KG unter die Erde gehört (also ein paar Probleme mit Licht hat). Je nach Qualität macht sich das mitunter recht schnell bemerkbar. KG besteht eben nicht aus "100% PVC". Daher glaube ich an die Verklebbarkeit mit PVC (habe ich in meinem Filter auch schon praktiziert), doch würde ich diese Technik auf "sichtbare" Verbindungen beschränken.
Die Erfahrungen aus dem Forum zeigen, dass KG auch wassergefüllt funktioniert. Bei mir liegen auch etliche Meter KG unter der Erde, ohne dass ich Probleme mit Wasserverlust hätte.
Die Verwendung von PVC-Trinkwasserrohr ist die beste, doch sollte man da an einen Ausgleich für die Wärmeausdehnung denken. Bei Verlegung langer Strecken in Luft verbiegt sich dieses leicht, unterirdisch sollte es deshalb großzügig eingesandet werden.
Das Thema Frostschutz halte ich für das wichtigste.


----------



## Carlo (25. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Rohre verkleben? oder wie?*

Hallo Rolf,



> Die Verwendung von PVC-Trinkwasserrohr ist die beste, doch sollte man da an einen Ausgleich für die Wärmeausdehnung denken.



genau darum ging es mir......wie lange hält die Verklebung....Temperaturunterschiede von 20°C Tag / Nacht sind nicht ungewöhnlich.


somit finde ich meine Lösung mit den HT-Rohren, um nur den eigentlichen Wellschlauch durchzuziehen gut.

Gruß
Carlo


----------



## einfachichKO (26. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Rohre verkleben? oder wie?*

HT Rohre sind 1. mal nicht Druckstabil genug und 2. nicht Frostsicher.
Wären sie das, würde man an jedem Neubau HT Rohr in die Erde legen statt KG, weil ja billiger.

Nichts kommt teurer, als billiges bauen...


----------



## Patrick K (26. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Rohre verkleben? oder wie?*

Hallo 

Druckstabil / Frostsicher 

solange kein Wasser drin flies ist das doch vollkommen egal 

ist zwar mehr Arbeit als nur KG Rohre reinlegen und wahrscheinlich auch teurer ,aber es sollte die nächsten 30 Jahre halten

Gruss Patrick


----------



## einfachichKO (26. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Rohre verkleben? oder wie?*

Das hat nix damit zu tun ob Wasser durch fliesst oder nicht, das Material wird bei Frost starr, spröde und könnte brechen...bei Kälte ziehen sich Stoffe zusammen und bei Hitze dehnen sie sich aus...


----------



## Michael H (26. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Rohre verkleben? oder wie?*

Carlo zieht doch noch einen Schlauch durch das Eingegrabene HT Rohr , dewegen ist es in dem Fall Egal.


----------



## Patrick K (27. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Rohre verkleben? oder wie?*

Hallo 



> bei Kälte ziehen sich Stoffe zusammen und bei Hitze dehnen sie sich aus



mmmmh nicht alle 

da das HT Rohr eh nur die funktion eines "Tunnels" bzw. einer Schlauchführung hat , seh ich da keine bedenken, zumal das ganze eingegraben ist.

Gruss Patrick


----------



## sexyskillz (27. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Rohre verkleben? oder wie?*

ich frag mich, wie da Dichtheits-Druckprobleme entstehen können.
Wenn das Rohr am anderen Ende verschlossen ist, vielleicht.

Ich hab ca. 15-17m HT Rohr vom Teichfilter direkt neben dem Teich zum höchsten Punkt des Wasserfalls gelegt
und nach Testlauf nur die Dichtheit feststellen können.
Es sind auf halber Strecke 2 45° Bögen als Versprung in 3 Achsen und dann oben am Quellauslass momentan
gewurschtelte 5 Bögen bestehend aus 3x 90° und 2x 45° glaub ich.
(wird demnächst geändert durch ein gerades Stück mit 20x2 cm länglichem Auslass)
Die erzeugen schon einen -fetten- Druckverlust im Vergleich zu keinen Bögen, und trotzdem 
läufts Wasser nur am 50er HT oben raus und nicht an den Dichtungen. 
Deshalb hab ichs dann auch auf ca. 15-20cm eingegraben. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iPlKcTtxZEM

Edit: 
Kleiner Zusatz:
Das Rohr liegt auch am Boden mit Gefälle, wodurch im Winter dann keine Eisgefahr 
durch Flüssigkeit im Rohr besteht.
Solange dann nicht der drumrumfrostende Boden das Rohr zerknackt kann es auf der Tiefe bleiben.

Gruss
Fabian


----------



## Limnos (28. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Rohre verkleben? oder wie?*

Hi

Ich habe einen PVC Schlauch seit 30 Jahren im Garten verbuddelt und keine Probleme damit. Wenn der Schlauch dabei härter wird, heißt das nur, dass die Weichmacher, die ja verteufelt werden, raus sind. Für seine Stabilität oder Dichtheit hat das keine Auswirkung. Ich wüsste nicht, warum der Schlauch ausgetauscht werden müsste. Wenn es ein Saugschlauch ist, lastet ja nur der Außendruck darauf. Wird er hinter der Pumpe verwendet, ist er praktisch druckfrei, falls er nicht viele Meter senkrecht in die Höhe führt oder nur eine düsenförmige Öffnung oder einen Verschluss am Ende hat. UV Strahlen erreichen ihn in der Erde auch nicht  Regenfallrohre tauscht man ja auch nicht alle paar Jahre aus, und die sind dem Licht ausgesetzt.

MfG.
Wolfgang


----------



## BerndD (30. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Rohre verkleben? oder wie?*

Also hier wird eine Unterhaltung um ein paar dumme Rohre gemacht. Ich bin 35 Jahre am Bau. Es wurde schon eh immer KG Rohre für Außen genommen und HT für Innen. Das ist so und bleibt auch weiter so.


----------



## Patrick K (30. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Rohre verkleben? oder wie?*

Hallo

Ja Bernd so ist das in einem Forum, die einen sind 35 Jahre auf dem Bau und kennen sich aus mit dem Rohre verlegen  und andere sitzen 35 Jahre im Büro und müssen sich hier über ein paar dumme Rohre unterhalten

Darum sind wir ja auch froh darüber, das sich hier im Forum ,(auch durch dich) geballtes Fachwissen in unsern Reihen befindet.

Mit deiner Erfahrung kannst du uns doch bestimmt mitteilen, ob die75 er HT Rohr Schlauchführungen, unter Pflastersteinen, in ca.20cm tiefe das ganze aushalten wird oder auch nicht.

Gruss Patrick


----------



## RKurzhals (31. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Rohre verkleben? oder wie?*

Hallo Patrick,
es würde mich doch ein wenig wundern, wenn Du von Bernd auf Deine Frage eine Antwort bekommst . Er hat ja klar geschrieben, welches Material wofür gedacht ist, und wird wohl kaum auf der Arbeit "gepfuscht" haben.
Ich hatte wohl auch schon geschrieben, dass KG für unterirdische Verlegung geeignet ist, HT aber nicht dafür ausgelegt wurde, und weniger belastbar ist.
Ich kenne dennoch einige Fälle, wo unterirdisch verlegtes HT funktioniert (nicht gerade unter einer Straße ). Es gibt theoretisch auch 75er KG (habe ich schon verbaut gesehen ). 
Letzten Endes musst Du selbst entscheiden, wohin Du tendierst. Mir fiel die Entscheidung leicht, da 100er KG im Fachhandel nicht teurer ist als 75er HT im Baumarkt.


----------



## Carlo (31. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Rohre verkleben? oder wie?*

Hallo, na da hab ich was angestellt.

Ihr seit ja nicht zu bremsen.

Also meine Meinung.
Ich gebe allen Recht die ein KG-Rohr als Abwasserleitung im Boden verlegen....hab ich bei meinem Hausbau auch gemacht!!!
Ich gebe allen Recht die ein KG-Rohr als Wasser-Zu/Ablauf für ihren Teich benutzen, würde ich auch machen wenn ich das Wasser direkt durch das Rohr leiten würde!!!

Aber>>>>bei mir sind es eben nur Führungsrohre.

Ich behaupte jetzt mal das es viele Teichbesitzer gibt die für ihren Teich auch HT-Rohre im Außenbereich verlegt haben....und das auch schon über Jahre (Kenne selbst jemanden aus der Nachbarschaft).

Und in meinem Fall werden die paar cm. Grund und Pflastersteine das Rohr nicht zerquetschen.

Es sollen nur Führungsrohre sein!

Momentan läuft da nur der Wellschlauch durch + das Kabel von der Pumpe + das Kabel vom Skimmer

Mir ging es nur ums austauschen falls mal etwas kaputt geht.

Und nächstes Frühjahr schreibe ich euch wie das HT-Rohr den ersten Winter überlebt hat.

Gruß
Carlo


----------



## BerndD (31. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Rohre verkleben? oder wie?*



Patrick K schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> Ja Bernd so ist das in einem Forum, die einen sind 35 Jahre auf dem Bau und kennen sich aus mit dem Rohre verlegen  und andere sitzen 35 Jahre im Büro und müssen sich hier über ein paar dumme Rohre unterhalten
> 
> ...



Aushalten schon, aber ich würde sie weiter tiefer legen, damit Du in nächsten Frühjahr kein böses Erwachen hast. Geh auf 1 m runter. Viel spaß beim graben.


----------



## Patrick K (31. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Rohre verkleben? oder wie?*

Hallo 

Erstmal zu den Rohren im allgemeinen, ich hätte, wenn "ICH"  das gemacht hätte  100er bzw. 125 er KG genommen und zwar nur eins da ist genug Platz drin und zu den KOSTEN was kann man den auf den 2 meter 50 sparen ,sicher weniger als 150 € 

@ RKurzhals 
mein erster Bau besuch liegt auch schon 35 Jahre zurück , aber das spielt keine Rolle es ist ja nicht meine Baustelle, ah wundere dich nicht zu lange 


so jetzt zu den Führungsrohren von Carlo,  ich denke immer noch das diese Rohre das einige Jahre aushalten werden, zu der tiefe OK man konnte es mit Sicherheit tiefer graben aber wieso sollte er das tun schliesslich funzt das ja seit Jahren so, und das ohne HT Rohre


Gruss Patrick


----------



## Michael H (31. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Rohre verkleben? oder wie?*

Nunja , es liegt jetzt drin und in 1 oder 2 Jahre werden wir wissen obs die Belastung Aushält oder nicht .

Wenn nicht fahren wir zu Carlo und setzen 100 Betonring und gut ist


----------



## samorai (31. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Rohre verkleben? oder wie?*

Hallo Jungs!
Ich habe nach der Devise: Druck und Gegendruck gehandelt,also den Schlauch ohne Höhlrohr verlegt. Da der Schlauch bis Wasserstandshöhe des Teiches ja auch unter Wasser steht. Kommt jetzt der Frost im Winter, wird der Boden und der Schlauch GLEICHZEITIG gerfrieren, er wird nicht platzen, außerdem sucht sich das Eis zur Dehnung den niedrichsten Wiederstand aus.Jeder hat schon mal ein Eimer draußen im Winter gesehen, das Eis ist oben rund.
Zurück zu Deinen KG oder HT-Rohr, Du nimmst den Gegendruck weg, da im Höhlrohr nur Luft ist und keine feste Masse die den Gegedruck erzeugen könnte.Zum Glück ist der Schlauch gewendelt und kann einiges ab.
Oder anderes Beispiel: Ein Boot im Wasser im Winter berstet als "Hohlkörper", ist Wasser im Boot, das dem Außenwasserspiegel entspricht, passiert nichts.
An Deiner Stelle hätte ich erst den Schlauch verlegt und dann das Rohr rüber gezogen.Ist eventuell noch ein Bogen verlegt worden? Dann fängt der Spass erst richtig an!

LG Ron!


----------

